# Kayfun Lite Plus



## Gizmo (11/11/13)

After finding the rocket clone I got even though I had it for a short time produced an amazing vape do you guys think this new original kayfun is worth that hefty price tag? 
http://shop.vaperev.com/rebuildables/svoemesto/kayfun-lite.html#product-tabs


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/11/13)

Gizmo said:


> After finding the rocket clone I got even though I had it for a short time produced an amazing vape do you guys think this new original kayfun is worth that hefty price tag?
> http://shop.vaperev.com/rebuildables/svoemesto/kayfun-lite.html#product-tabs


 
Only if you buy me something pretty to go along with that price tag


----------



## TylerD (11/11/13)

Personally I won't pay that amount for a small piece of metal. I know it's more than metal, but really. I will definitely get the clone. Call me cheap.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (11/11/13)

You're cheap 

When you hold a clone in one hand and an original made of high grade SS that is meticulously machined in another, you know why you paid the extra money.


----------



## Andre (11/11/13)

$99.00 is dirt cheap for a kayfun lite plus - compared to where it started off. Prices for the kayfun and other high end ecig equipment have dipped considerably lately. Methinks supply and demand are becoming more balanced. But I think it is fair to pay a premium for a precision instrument as long as after sale service (including spares) are up to standard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (12/11/13)

TylerD said:


> Personally I won't pay that amount for a small piece of metal. I know it's more than metal, but really. I will definitely get the clone. Call me cheap.


We can join the cheap club - we meet every Friday at the bar and vape our cheap clones with money to spare for gourmet juices

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TylerD (12/11/13)

Derick said:


> We can join the cheap club - we meet every Friday at the bar and vape our cheap clones with money to spare for gourmet juices


Thanks Derick, was feeling a bit alone! Thank goodness I'm not alone.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (12/11/13)

Hahah Derick sounds like a plan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/11/13)

Just a pity those gourmet juices taste like dust in those cheap clones. Just joking, but the Kayfun did set a new standard in vaping pleasure. I was on the point of getting a Russian (Kayfun clone, but still relatively expensive) when I discovered Reo, which changed the game for me. Were the cheaper clones available at the time I probably would have tried them first - money talks after all. Did get a rocket in the end, but it is such a pita to coil compared to the Reomiser that it got used just once.


----------



## CraftyZA (12/11/13)

Personally, I still aspire to own a few items of the real deal. 
Not convinced on the kayfun/russian yet. But I will own the real ithaka before the end of next year, along with a just gg mod. If I can get a somewhat decent vape from the rocket, I will get the kayfun as well. It all depends on finance, and most of all availability of stock. 
Most of these high end mods are made by hand in spare time of the creator. Low stock creates that "rare" stigma around it, which of course drives the price.
One day though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (12/11/13)

What's wrong with the rocket for you crafty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (12/11/13)

Haha, I have not done a proper build yet. The last build I did I used .25mm kanthal, but for some reason it take forever to heat up properly. Even at 1.3 ohm. Also I filled it with crappy juice, so now it just sits there. I just have to take an hour from somewhere, and do it properly. Not sure yet what the best kayfun build is out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (12/11/13)

This was the best build for me and I use it on both my Kayfuns with a 28g microcoil at 0.6ohms. And tried most of the builds out there.

This kicks ass.


----------



## CraftyZA (12/11/13)

Thanks. Gonna give this one a try. I've only got 0.16mm, 0.25, and 0.32 mm. I think that is 34, 30, and 28 gauge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Thanks. Gonna give this one a try. I've only got 0.16mm, 0.25, and 0.32 mm. I think that is 34, 30, and 28 gauge.


That is quite correct. The 28 gauge is my go to for micro coils.

Thanks for the video RevnLucky7, have downloaded and will view later. The one micro I made on the Rocket was quite a pita for me to position and connect, maybe this will give me some tips.


----------

